# Trennen von Operanden und Operatoren mittels Reguläre Ausdrücke



## stahlschrank (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei die unten stehende Formel zu parsen und in Operatoren und Operanden zu trennen.  
Das Trennen der Operanden war mittels eines Regulären Ausdrück recht einfach. 

SumVol := (3) + {Mort Vol 1 (R)} + {Mort Vol 2 (R)} + {Mort Vol 3 (R)}+{Mort Vol 4 (R)}+{Mort Vol 5 (R)}

Suche nach Operanden \{[A-Za-z\s0-9()]+\}|[0-9]+\.[0-9]+|[0-9]+
Ausgabe 3 + {Mort Vol 1 (R)} + {Mort Vol 2 (R)} + {Mort Vol 3 (R)}+{Mort Vol 4 (R)}+{Mort Vol 5 (R)}


Bei der Operatoren komme ich nicht so richtig weiter, da in den Variablen, die durch die geschweiften Klammer eingeschlossen sind auch Klammern sind die aber in die Ergebnismenge nicht aufgenommen werden sollen.

[+&-&*&/&(&)]


SumVol := (3) + {Mort Vol 1 (R)} + {Mort Vol 2 (R)} + {Mort Vol 3 (R)}+{Mort Vol 4 (R)}+{Mort Vol 5 (R)}




Hat vielleicht einer von Euch in kleinen Tip für mich?


----------

